# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Luna

## Abi

*Luna's Game*

Next up to play is Luna!!


*BOXES LEFT:
12   21*

Once again 22 identical boxes, the contents of which are known only to myself and Rob. 

Which box do you want as your own, Luna?

----------


## Luna

oh im so excited *winks at noel*

id like to have box 21 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

Whenever you're ready, please say the 5 boxes you would like to open to start with  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

ok *breathes* id like..

10, 22,19,5 and 2

----------


## Abi

*Box 10: Â£35,000
Box 22: Â£100
Box 19: Â£1
Box 5: Â£10,000
Box 2: Â£250*

Therefore the leaderboard now is;


Not a bad start... 

_Bankers offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Luna

Â£35,000.....ooohhh thats ok i can deal with that...

NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

Okie pokie! So what are the 3 boxes you want to open next?

----------


## Luna

ok can i have 13 (get it out of the way) 7 and 18 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 13: 10p
Box 7: 1p
Box 18: Â£100,000*

So the leaderboard now stands as;



This is a hard one. It would have been high as you got rid of the 2 smallest, but because of the loss of the Â£100,000...

_Bankers Offer: Stick at Â£9000_

Luna, Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Luna

oh no Â£100,000 gone but its still no deal, sorry banker you havent got the best of me yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Do i sense competitiveness, Luna?!  :Rotfl: 

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Luna

moi??? never  :Big Grin: 

ok can i have numbers 1, 6 and 17 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£75,000
Box 6: Â£1000
Box 17: 50p*

Therefore the leaderboard now is;


The banker thinks that as yet another of your power 5 has gone, you should give up while you still have a chance in the game. He is giving you a chance to take advantage of his genorousity, by taking it up, desite loosing the Â£75,000

_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Luna

hhhmmmm....i think the banker needs to look up the meaning of genorousity  :Rotfl:  


NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

The banker is offended by your blatent disregard of his generousity, and wont be demonstrating it to you anymore!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What are you're next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Luna

oh im scared  :Cool:  


can i have boxes 4, 9 and 16 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£50
Box 9: Â£20,000
Box 16: Â£50,000*

So the leaderboard currently is..



*hands phone to Luna*

_Message from the banker:_ What a shame your cockiness cannot be backed up with actually getting the low numbers! 2 more of your high numbers are gone, you're clinging on by a thread to the Â£250,000. Do yourself a favour, and leave before the loose the lot. You made a mistake turning down Â£10,000 when you did!

_Bankers offer: Â£6000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Luna

*hands phone back*

He sounds scared of me. I must have him really worried for him to be so desperate for me too go  :Stick Out Tongue: 

NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

:Rotfl:  Seems like he's taken a dislikening to you!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What are the 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Luna

oooohhh im shaking in my boots. He just scared of me  :Rotfl:  


i'll have boxes 3,11 and 15 please noel

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£10
Box 11: Â£5
Box 15: Â£500*

Therefore the scoreboard now is;



The banker mumbles down the phone...

_Bankers offer: Â£22,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Luna

still havent looked up the meaning of genorousity then i see.....well it is an _alright_ offer. hhhhhmmmmmm *takes a good look at the board*



ok noel im ready for the question.........



NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open?

This'll be an interesting one!

----------


## Luna

ok *breathes deeply*


uuuummmmm number 8,14 and 20


*cant look*

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: Â£250,000
Box 14: Â£15,000
Box 20: Â£5000*

Therefore the scoreboard now is;



The banker laughs down the phone at Luna..

Bankers Offer: Â£1,500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Luna

oh no!!!!! *holds head in hands*

well ive come this far might as well as go on NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

Are you ready to see what you've got?!

*holds hand on the seal*

----------


## Luna

*half covers eyes* go on then......

----------


## Abi

Luna, you have won...

*Â£750*

So sorry!! Shame the Banker won the battle of the wills, lol!

----------


## Luna

well at least i made him scared thats enough for me!!

Drinks on me east and west wing!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game and it hasnât been fixed  :Smile:

----------

